# Reihenfilter ausstatten aber wie?



## Platinum (28. Feb. 2005)

Guten morgen,
ich habe mir einen Reihenfilter aus VA gebaut mit Vortex und 4 Kammern. Jetzt kommt mein Prob. Zuerst möchte ich Filterbürsten einbauen als nächstes Japan Matten und jetzt kommt es : Es gibt Bio Blocks und Kaldnes ist das, dass gleiche? irgendwie komme ich damit durcheinander auf manchen seiten ist sogar die rede davon" Kaldnes leichter zu reinigen als Japan Matten. Versteht Ihr das? Soll ich jetzt etwa keine Japan Matten sondern nur noch Kaldnes einbauen?????????

für eure hielfe währe ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Thorsten (28. Feb. 2005)

Moin Platinium,

mit den genannten Filtermedien habe ich keine persönliche Erfahrung.

Soweit ich aber informiert bin, sind Bio Blocks und Kaldness mehr oder weniger ein und das selbe.
Es sind diverse "Plastikbällchen" die als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien dienen sollen.
Das die eine oder andere "Version" sich besser reinigen lässt, halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.
Im übrigen sollten die Filtermedien, egal welcher Art in der Teichsaison nicht gereinigt werden, da Du sonst sämtliche nützliche Bakterien im Filter zerstörst.
Nur zur Saisonende die Filtermedien auspülen und fertig...keine große Grundreinigung vornehmen  
Die "Plastikbällchen" solltest Du dann am besten in einem Stoffsack packen und reinigen...ansonsten wirds sehr mühsam alle einzeln zu putzen...
egal welche es sind  ob nun Kaldness oder Bio Blocks  

Anbei habe ich dir mal einen Link eingestellt, wo einiges / alles sehr gut beschrieben steht.

http://www.kois.de/Filtermaterial/filtermaterial.html


----------



## StefanS (28. Feb. 2005)

_"1.000 Liter Kaldnes biologisch eingefahrenes bzw. gereiftes Medium in der “moving bed” Technologie: - baut in 24 Stunden 670 g Nitrat ab"_

Das glaube ich nicht. Weder die Menge, noch, dass überhaupt Nitr*at* abgebaut wird.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

lassen wir es erstmal dahin gestellt sein, ob das nun stimmt oder nicht(war ja auch nicht die Frage), aber wenn ich mir den Preis anschaue 50l für 79,90 € da sag ich nur aua    
für 1000l Kaldnes wären es dann locker 1598,00 € ...das tut weh und wäre mir persönlich viel,viel zu teuer. 

Hat vieleicht jemand hier Erfahrung damit, so das wir  Platinum vor den Ruin retten können  :?    

Nein im ernst...hat jemand sowas?


----------



## Jürgen (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Platinum,

eines mal gleich vorne weg. Welchen Sinn kann es machen in einem Mehrkammerfilter gleichzeitig gutes, besseres und noch besseres Filtermaterial zu betreiben? Warum nimmt man nicht gleich nur das Beste und bestückt damit jede Kammer gleich?

Die erste Kammer mit Bürsten auszustatten ist sicher kein Fehler. Diese Bürsten erfüllen nämlich mehrere Aufgaben. Zum einen halten diese auf mechanische Weise gröbere Partikel zurück und zum anderen arbeiten diese Bürsten mit der Zeit auch als biologische Filterstufe mit.

Bioblocks und Kaldness sind sehr unterschiedliche Filtermedien. Bioblocks arbeiten als unbewegte Tauchkörper und Kaldness im so genannten Moving-bed-Verfahren. Bei gleichem Volumen erhält man mit dem Kaldness eine wesentlich größere Ansiedlungsfläche als mit den Bioblocks. Zudem werden mit Kaldness bestückte Filter etwas anders betrieben als herkömmliche Filter. Das Filtermedium wird hierbei entweder durch die Strömung des Wassers oder durch eine gezielte Belüftung permanent in Bewegnung gehalten, was dessen Effizienz erheblich steigert und dafür sorgt, dass es sich kontinuierlich selbst "reinigt".  Daher sind von diesem Filtermedium auch nicht sooo große Mengen notwendig um, im Vergleich zu z.B. Japanmatten, die selbe Filterleistung zu erreichen. Allerdings muss man den Filter dann so aufbauen, damit das Kaldness auch im Filter bleibt und nicht im Teich landet   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

unterschiedlicher können die Antworten kaum sein :? 

Hast Du diese Filtermedien bei dir im Filter/Erfahrung ...oder angelesen?

Wenn Du es angelesen hast, gebe mir bitte mal den passenden Link dazu , denn ich habe es anders in Erinnerung, wie oben beschrieben/geschrieben


----------



## Jürgen (28. Feb. 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

bislang konnte ich eine sooo unterschiedliche Antwort nicht ausmachen.

Hoffentlich schreiben wir beide auch über ein und dasselbe  

BIO-BLOCKS






KALDNESS





MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (28. Feb. 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

na, dass denke ich doch  

Also hast Du auch keine Erfahrung damit...schade!


----------



## Jürgen (28. Feb. 2005)

ReHi,

dann ist ja gut. Ich dachte nur, weil du geschrieben hast, dass beides mehr oder weniger ein und dasselbe sei.



> Also hast Du auch keine Erfahrung damit...schade!



Das Kaldness hatte ich noch ned am Teich. Ich habe meine Experimente mit den Beads gemacht.... die sind tatsächlich fast dasselbe.

Aber ich muss auch ned vom Turm springen um zu wissen das die Landung schmerzvoll sein wird   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Platinum (1. März 2005)

*Hallo Jürgen*

Ich will jetzt keinen mist schreiben aber mit dem Preis ist das so eine sache, ich gebe lieber ein bischen mehr Geld aus wenn es sich lohnt, und was du schreibst scheint mir logisch zu sein. Es sind meines erachtens auch zwei verschiedene Systeme Kaldnes soll ja z.B. mit ca. 2500l Luft in der Stunde durchströmt werden ( so habe ich es gelesen ). Andererseits möchte ich aber auch nicht unmengen von Euro`s ausgeben wenn es sich nicht lohnt. Aber es schein auch keiner richtige Erfahrung damit gemacht zu haben! Ich kann ja noch ein paar Tage warten vieleicht meldet sich ja doch noch jemand der Kaldnes schon mal eingebaut hat!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ist echt ein gutes Board


----------



## olafkoi (1. März 2005)

Moin Leudds

Als erstes einmal bin ich überrascht von der Aussage Kaldness Baut Nitrat ab   Eines sollten wir alle mitlerweile gelernt haben, Nitrat läst sich nicht abbauen sonder dient als Planzendünger. Die mir einzige bekannte  Methode Nitrat mechanisch aus dem Wasser zu Filter ist leider immer noch der Schwefelfilter.
Mir ist unerklärlich wie der Betreiber des von Thorsten benannten Links auf diese Idee kommt  (oder wars absicht)  

Hi Platinum
Moin jetzt zu deiner Frage:
1. Kadlness "soll" ein Hochleistungsfiltermedium sein. Leider konnte ich diese erfahrung nicht machen. Letzten Sommer hatten wir einen Nexus (ist mit Kadlness als Bioträger gefüllt) als Vorführgerät an unserem Teich.
Anfangs war ich von der Leistung Überzeugt, aber als das Wasser wärmer wurde kammen die Probs  Der Nitrit stieg und stieg bei einer Futtergabe von 2%   Dazu kamen Algen die das Vorfiltermedium und das Kaldness verstopften.
2. Deine Idee Bürsten und Lapanmatte behalte bitte bei damit net die Enttäusung kommt. Die Filterbürsten sind die mechanische Vorreinigung. Die Japanmatten dienen als mechanische/bilologische Reinigung (mechanisch weil sie Schmutzpartikel die nicht in den Bürsten hängen geblieben sind zurückhalten) und biologisch weil sich ein Bakterienrasen (bräunlicher Belag) bildet.
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich wie folgt gemacht:

1.Vortex 2. Bürstenkammer 3. Japanmatte 4. Aquarock 5. Aquarock

Aquarock als Bioträger leicht belüftet !

Belüftung in den Biokammern aber vorsichtig, was der Kaldnessgeschichte nicht möglich ist da dieses Medium um sich zu bewegen (reinigen) min 40l/min Luftpumpe benötigt. Stellt sich die Frage was wollen wir? eine optimale biologische Reinigung mit wenig Kosteneinsatz oder eine Teure bis lang nur aus den Versuchen des Hersteler bekannte Methode ?  
Bedenke je mehr wir die Biokammern belüften um so mehr werden die Nützlichen Bakterien gestört bzw weggespült   

In modernen Kläranlagen ist man so weit gegangen, daß in einem Becken vor der Nitrifikationsstufe das Abwasser mit Klärschlamm und Bakkis angereichert wird und viel Sauerstoff eingeblasen wird und in den Nitrifikationsbecken nur ganz sparsam belüftet wird um die Bakkis nicht zu stören. (Versuch nach Diplom Ing. Holger Frese)

So ich hoffe das du dir jetzt ein Bild machen kannst.

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Platinum (1. März 2005)

*Hallo Olafkoi*

Erst einmal vielen Dank an Olafkoi,
du hast die sache sehr schön beschrieben und ich bin jetzt schon ein stück weiter. Aus diesem Grund werde ich deine vorgehensweise beherzigen und ausprobieren. Wie heißt es so schön warum soll mann das Rad zwei mal erfinden.

MfG

Platinum


----------



## Platinum (1. März 2005)

*Eine Frage noch!*

Eine Frage habe ich doch noch,
zu viefiel % sollte eine kammer mit Aquarock befült werden?


----------



## olafkoi (1. März 2005)

Hi Platinum

Die Kammer kanst so befüllen das das Aquarock unter Wasser ist.
Aber achte darauf das im Betrieb der Wasserstand im Filter fällt (bei Schwerkraft wenn die Pumpe läuft)  

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Jürgen (1. März 2005)

Hi Olaf,

auch ein Schwefelfilter arbeitet biologisch, ned mechanisch  

Deine Aussage über den Nexus in Ehren, aber wieviel Liter dieses Kaldness sind denn darin enthalten? Mehr als 50 bzw. 100 Liter sind das nicht und davon würde ich ebenfalls keine Wunder erwarten. Und wie man am Teich unter welchen Bedingungen und Umständen zu Nitrit kommen kann ist auch sehr abwechslungsreich. Das nun alles als neagtive Erfahrung mit dem Moving-Bed-Verfahren auszulegen erachte ich für  einseitig und etwas voreilig.

Was das "Versuchstadium" betrifft, so dichtest du dem da nun aber etwas zu viel an. Das Verfahren bei dem das "Filtermedium" frei im Wasser treibt ist so alt wie die meisten Kläranlagen. Man bezeichnet es dort allerdings als Belebtschlamm-Verfahren oder Belebungsanlage. 

Auf was es am Teich ankommt ist die Bewegung des Kaldness. Dass muss nicht durch eine Belüftung erfolgen, sondern kann auch durch die Strömung des Wassers ermöglicht werden. Die Belüftung hat am Teich daher auch wenig mit einer O2-Versorgung der Baktieren zu tun, denn O2 ist bereits im Wasser reichlich vorhanden. In einer Kläranlage benötigt man wiederum die Belüftung zur O2-Versorgung, da das Abwasser kaum einen ausreichenden O2-Gehalt mit sich bringt. Hier schlägt man damit also 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Bewegung und O2-Versorgung durch Belüftung. 



> Bedenke je mehr wir die Biokammern belüften um so mehr werden die Nützlichen Bakterien gestört bzw weggespült


Na ja...   Um das belegen zu können spielt z.B. das Filtermedium eine sehr große Rolle. Auch der Aufbau des Filters, dessen Volumen, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit etc. müssen definiert sein um diese Aussage diskutieren zu können- 



> In modernen Kläranlagen ist man so weit gegangen, daß in einem Becken vor der Nitrifikationsstufe das Abwasser mit Klärschlamm und Bakkis angereichert wird und viel Sauerstoff eingeblasen wird und in den Nitrifikationsbecken nur ganz sparsam belüftet wird um die Bakkis nicht zu stören. (Versuch nach Diplom Ing. Holger Frese)


Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten    Hierzu könnte ich dir nun einen ellenlangen Text verfassen, aber das würde um einiges zu weit führen. Was du beschreibst wird jedenfalls bereits seit vielen Jahrzehnten in der Praxis umgesetzt. 

Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ich dieses "Moving-Bed-Verfahren" (oder Belebtschlamm-Verfahren   ) neben einem Rieselabschäumer als DIE effektivste Art der Filterung an einem Fischteich erachte. Richtig aufgebaut müsste man schon eine stattliche Menge an Japanmatten und Aquarock einsetzen und auch ein erheblich größeres Volumen betreiben um quantitativ den selben Stoffumsatz wie bei der Verwendung von Kaldness und Co. zu erzielen. 

Ich konnte an diesem Verfahren bislang nur einen einzigen Nachteil entdecken. Durch den permanent abgestoßenen Bakterienwuchs am Kaldness wird langfristig auch eine Menge abgestorbener Baktieren in den Teich gespült. Man sollte also nach einem solchen Filter eine Absetzkammer, ein sehr feines Spaltsieb oder etwas anderes, dass diesen Stoffeintrag in den Teich minimiert, betreiben. Das wird oft vergessen.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (1. März 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Würde ich genau so unterschreiben. Allerdings (vielleicht fehlt mir da aber auch das Wissen, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung - das würde auch dem Eröffner des Threads helfen) halte ich es für vergebliche Liebesmüh, wenn sich das Material nur absetzt, aber im Teichkreislauf verbleibt. Deshalb würde ich persönlich vermuten: Sehr feines Spaltsieb ja, bei einer Absetzkammer müsste man in kurzen Abständen entleeren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## olafkoi (2. März 2005)

Hi Jürgen  

Jetzt krigst du haue   nätürlich net   
In einem Punkt haste recht Schwefel arbeitet Biologisch

Bei den anderen Punkten möchte ich dir wiedersprechen 

Kaldness ist ein Künstlich geschaffener Bioträger der bislang nur unter "Laborbedinnungen" beim Hersteller seine volle Leistung erzielt hat.
Nur wenn dieses Medium völlig mit Bakkis bewachsen ist hat es die volle reinigungskraft. Selbst der Fachhochschule Hannover ist es nicht gelungen Kaldness K1 K2 und vorher Bio Beads voll zu sättigen.

Andere Medien Schäume und Gesteine erzielten weit aus höhere Biologische Reinigungskraft.

Sollte es jedoch gelingen Kaldness voll zu Sättigen hast du auch dann recht das dieses Medium mit geringeren Volumen Japanmatten und Aquarock ersetzt.
Japanmatten haben aber einen andren Nutzen, sie halten feineren grobschmutz zurück.   und entlasten Somit den Bioträger.

Fakt ist das in fast jedem neueren Fachbuch geschrieben steht, Biomedium nicht direkt belüften die Bakki sterben ab oder werden gestört.
Also sollte man sich fragen: der Hersteller sacht 40l/min belüften und ausgesuchte Bücher sagen nicht direkt belüften.    

Denk an deine Aussage die Leistung ist abhängig vom Filteraufbau Strömumgsgeschwindigkeit und Volumen. Hier hat Platinum ein Filter gebaut und möchte diesen sicher bestücken um nicht Euronen in die Tonne zu kloppen weils net funzt.

Zu dem Versuch
Diese Anlage wurde einmalig in HH gebaut und zwar das Versuchsklärwerk Dradenau   
Alle anderen Anlagen bassierten auf der Belebtschlammtheorie wie du beschrieben hast. 

@ Stefan 
Haste dich mal mit Filtermaterial beschäftig ? solltest mal tun bevor du unterschreibst  den richtigen ansatz haste gemacht in deinem anderen Post   Den Satz den du dort zitiert hast gibt der Hersteller vor  :twisted: alle Händler die das Orginal verkaufen haben diesen übernommen   Also gehe ich davon aus das die sich nicht die Mühe gemacht haben und das zeugs getestet haben.


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Jürgen (2. März 2005)

Hi Stefan,

vorausgesetzt es gelangt wirklich nur abgestorbene Baktierenmasse vom Filter in den Teich, dann hat das eigentlich nur einen kosmetischen Aspekt. Die Bakterienmasse wird Bestandteil des natürlichen Detritus und dient als Nahrungsgrundlage für unzählige andere Organismen bis hin zum Fischnachwuchs. Eine schädigende Nährstoffreisetzung braucht man nicht zu erwarten, da die abgestorbenen Bakis weitesgehend inert im Teich verbleiben. Allerdings wächst damit die Menge des von so vielen ungeliebten Mulm am Teichboden an.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Maurizio (21. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Koi Händler einen Nexus Easy 45000 beinahe gekauft,  solch ein Sauberes Wasser habe ich noch nie in einem Teich gesehen  .Aber weil das System fast mehr als ein Halbes jahr brauch bis es mal richtig in gang kommt, und ich diese Zeit nicht mehr gehabt habe, musste ich micht LEIDER für ein Mehrkammerfilter Marke eigenbau entscheiden.Und ich habe jetzt immer noch keine Koi im Teich und dann noch ein Nexus, die Zeit habe ich nicht.Kann meine Koi ja nicht über den Winter in zwei 500l Tonnen lassen.
Aber ich glaube einfach das der Nexus seine Zeit brauch und wenn seine Zeit dann gekommen ist geht die Post ab im BioSystem.  
Aber ich glaube jeder hat so seine eigenen Favoriten.

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Thorsten (21. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Maurizio,

was heisst den "_leider Filter-Marke Eigenbau_".

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass es nichts besseres gibt.
Stell Ihn doch mal vor hier, inkl. Bilder wäre nicht schlecht  

Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen im Bezug auf gekaufte Filter, aber dann haben sie auch einen entsprechenden Preis, den sich nicht jeder leisten kann/will.


----------



## Maurizio (21. Nov. 2005)

Werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.  

Das mit dem leider meinte ich nicht so wie ich es geschrieben habe.Bin mit der Bauweise sehr zufrieden und es hat jedemenge Spaß gemacht ihn zu Planen und zu Bauen.Zurzeit läuft nur der Biotec 18 die restlichen drei Filtertonnen kommen erst nächtes Jahr zum einsatz.Aber fetig  währen sie schon mal.

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Thorsten (22. Nov. 2005)

HI Maurizio,

wie willst Du denn die Filtertonnen bestücken?

Womit, welches Material?
Hast Du auch eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung vorgesehen?


----------



## Maurizio (22. Nov. 2005)

Also ich mache in die Pumpenkammer Bürsten, dann geht es weiter in den Biotec 18 mit Scrennex, dann in die drei Filtertonnen, die erste Aquarock, die zweite Aquaclay und die dritte Kaldness K1  .Das Komplete System wird von einer HiBlow Koi Pro 50 Belüftet.


----------

